# Parting w/ Mr. Bond's Gun



## PistolPackingParson (Aug 3, 2007)

I currently own a P99 QA 9mm but am thinking about a trade for a Beretta 92 Brigadier. I am only thinking about parting with the P99 because I can't seem to shoot it as well as I like. Every round groups left of center regardless of what grip size or trigger pull method. But I have no problems hitting "dead-on" with my SIG SP2022, 226, and Hi-Power. 

I really want to keep this gun, but I can't shoot it well, why bother? Any advise on improving my shooting with it will be appreciated.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Is not the rear sight drift-adjustable?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Mr.PPP I have had several guns like that over the years that I just could not get on target. These were quaity made guns and I changed stocks and such. If you are not comfortable shooting a gun your going to have poor performance. Good luck.


----------



## PistolPackingParson (Aug 3, 2007)

I've adjusted the rear sites and tried just about everything. The rangemaster seems to put every round in a 2" circle. I can do that with my 226...I just don't want to give up on it since everyone raves about the 9mm P99 being the best shooting 9mm on the market.


----------



## PistolPackingParson (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes they are, and I have worked on them. I don't want to get rid of it w/o doing my diligence and giving the thing a chance since its supposed to be such a fine weapon. I've put 600+ rounds through it and can't seem to pull them to the center.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh well. I always look for the easy way out.


----------

